# Contest Announcement



## ScottW (Nov 14, 2003)

We are going to have a little contest here and the winner gets a macosx.com t-shirt. Yep, in your style and size. Okay... a mug if you'd prefer that instead.

What is the contest you ask? Well... it's.. "Who Can Come Up with the Best Method to Promote MACOSX.COM and hopefully be able to test it out as part of the contest. The judge is me personally and everyone except myself is eligible. 

You can be creative, you can be obvious.

Guidelines...

1) Idea must either have no expense or involve minimal expenses.

2) It must bring more than just clicks, but actual participation in the community.(at any level)

3) Do a write up of your idea and send it to me via PM (Private Message). Topic or Subject must be "Contest Submission". If you'd like to "test" out your theory or submission before judging to report results, please contact me first before doing anything.

WINNERS:

More than one winner is possible, and winners will get their choice (within reason) of something from our online store. In addition, the winner will be able to help out implementing their idea.

Only ONE submission per person. 

Deadline: November 28th, 2003 (5pm CST)


----------



## tree (Nov 15, 2003)

ScottW said:
			
		

> We are going to have a little contest here and the winner gets a macosx.com t-shirt. Yep, in your style and size. Okay... a mug if you'd prefer that instead.
> 
> What is the contest you ask? Well... it's.. "Who Can Come Up with the Best Method to Promote MACOSX.COM and hopefully be able to test it out as part of the contest. The judge is me personally and everyone except myself is eligible.
> 
> ...



We need a new forum(section) about the ma(gi)c of music.


----------



## porteous (Nov 17, 2003)

I think you're up against the fact that, although you have a huge membership (compared with most other forums), and many of those members are active in posting - general awareness amongst the Mac OSX community is not great. 

I had to go and search for a Mac OSX forum - as I didn't know whether any existed. So there's a vast un-tapped potential audience out there - it's obviously just a question of exactly *how* you do that.... the $64,000 question!

Well, I have one or two ideas.... I'll give them some further thought and get back to you.


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 1, 2003)

so...... uh...... we're waiting


----------



## ScottW (Dec 1, 2003)

We have so MANY submissions (ROTFLOL) it will take awhile to go through them all. No actually, I am super busy and will announce a winner in 2 weeks.

Scott


----------



## JetwingX (Dec 2, 2003)

ty


----------

